# Giropay



## rolf76 (10 Februar 2006)

Handelsblatt.com meldet:


> *Neuer Bezahldienst fürs Internet*
> 
> Am kommenden Montag wollen Postbank, Sparkassen und Genossenschaftsbanken erstmals einen gemeinsamen elektronischen Überweisungsdienst für das Internet vorstellen: Giropay.
> 
> ...



Vor zwei Tagen auch schon bei Heise gemeldet:
http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/69357


----------



## stieglitz (13 Februar 2006)

Nochmal aktuell bei Heise:

http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/69517


----------



## rolf76 (13 Februar 2006)

stieglitz schrieb:
			
		

> http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/69517





> Giropay soll Ende Februar zunächst für Transaktionen beim Online-Auktionshaus eBay zur Verfügung stehen, ... Mit weiteren großen Internet-Händlern würden bereits Gespräche geführt.



Wie Giropay funktionieren soll, kann man hier nachlesen.


> * In einem teilnehmenden Online-Shop wählen Sie giropay als Bezahlmethode aus und geben dort die Bankleitzahl Ihres Kreditinstituts ein. Sie werden dann auf die gesicherte Login-Seite Ihres Kreditinstituts geleitet. Haben Sie bei dem Online-Shop bereits Ihre Bankverbindung in ihrem persönlichen Profil hinterlegt, so erfolgt die Weiterleitung auf die Login-Seite Ihres Kreditinstituts automatisch.
> 
> * Dort melden Sie sich mit Ihren aus dem Online-Banking bekannten Daten an.
> 
> ...


----------



## stieglitz (13 Februar 2006)

Ich bin mal gespannt wie lange es dauern wird, bis sich die ersten Betrugsversuche zeigen werden. Mir ist noch nicht so ganz klar wie das funktioniert. Ist es ganz sichergestellt, dass sich nicht eine Dritter dazwischenschaltet und die Daten abfängt?


----------



## rolf76 (13 Februar 2006)

Neue Meldung heute auch bei handelsblatt.com


> Der *Vorteil für die Händler* bestehe darin, dass sie *schneller als bei bisherigen Verfahren ihr Geld erhielten*.
> 
> Die einzelnen Sparkassen und Volksbanken müssen noch ihre Zustimmung zur Teilnahme erteilen. ... rechnet damit, dass bis zum Sommer zwei Drittel dieser Kreditinstitute angeschlossen sind.
> 
> ...


----------



## Captain Picard (13 Februar 2006)

http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/69517


			
				  Heise zeitgleich und fast  identisch schrieb:
			
		

> Banken starten neues Bezahlverfahren für den Internet-Einkauf


----------



## Wembley (13 Februar 2006)

Wohl so etwas wie die "eps Online-Überweisung" in Österreich:

http://www.telekom-presse.at/channel_internet/news_19361.html

nähere Infos dazu:

www.netpay.at (Sicherheitshalber folgende Anmerkung: dies hat NICHTS mit dem netpay eines hier sehr bekannten Herren zu tun)

Allerdings funktioniert diese Seite derzeit nur mit dem IE, wie ich gerade feststellen musste.

Persönliche Erfahrung habe ich mit diesem System noch keine.

Kunden brauchen die halt noch. Aber die tun sich viel leichter, welche zu finden, als ein gewisser IP-Payment-Anbieter aus Ö.   

Gruß
Wembley


----------



## rolf76 (14 Februar 2006)

Heute auch bei tagesschau.de



> ...hofft auf Umsatzsteigerungen durch das neue Angebot: Bisher würden zwar "Warenkörbe gefüllt, aber am Ende kommt es häufig nicht zum Abschluss des Einkaufs."


----------

